# S&w 65-5



## larry1291 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm looking at a S&W 65-5 357 ss, serial # BPY5308. Can anyone tell me when this was manufactured?
Also there is a marking with a sideways S and the number 091. What would that indicate?

Any general info on this model will be appreciated.


----------

